# Native Cyp. parviflorums



## Heather (Jun 3, 2007)

A friend of mine who happens to have a swamp on his property in W. Mass emailed me a few photos he took this morning. 

I thought you all would really enjoy seeing these growing wild, I sure did!  


















They look REALLY happy, don't they?


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 3, 2007)

They look great! I like the clump in the first photo the most.


----------



## Tom_in_PA (Jun 3, 2007)

that is awesome...thanks for sharing Heather


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2007)

Pretty nice.


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 3, 2007)

What a beautiful sight! :clap:


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 3, 2007)

*More wild parviflorums*

Great pics Heather. I love viewing Cyps in the wild - there's nothing like it. Here's some more pics. These were taken last year at the Wagner Natural Area just outside Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. Here both vars. makasin and pubescens grow in great abundance.

























The area is also rich in round-leaved orchid (Amerorchis rotundifolia) and carnivorous plants. Calypso bulbosa and Cyp passerinum are also supposed to grow there, but I haven't found any yet. If anyone is ever in the area, definately a place to check out!

Enjoy the pics,

Joe


----------



## Tom_in_PA (Jun 3, 2007)

nice clumps


----------



## Heather (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow, Joe, that's fabulous! 
I've yet to see these growing in the wild. We're supposed to take a staff trip to VT later this month to see reginae but I'm not sure it will actually happen.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 4, 2007)

Now reginae is one I've never seen in the wild before. It used to grow in some parts of western Canada but has become very rare. It doesn't grow in my area. If you go, be sure to post pics!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 5, 2007)

I guess I'll throw in a couple of mine from last week--still covered with itchy bites, but it was well worth it as always.


----------



## Heather (Jun 5, 2007)

Ooohhhh, arietinum! Lucky you!!! 
We have a poster of this in our staff bathroom (go figure!) at work and I keep wishing it grew down here!  I would love to see these in person!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ah, Cyp arietinum is a lovely species, another one that is rare in Canada and doesn't grow in my area. Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Tom_in_PA (Jun 5, 2007)

*wow* thanks for sharing


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 6, 2007)

Arietinum is tiny, but for some reason it’s become my favorite Cyp. The best news is that each time I visit this patch there are far more…makes me happy to think of them thriving in an ideal situation far from road work. I’m tempted to share the exact location, but that doesn’t seem to be in anything’s interest! If you’re crazy enough about natives to plan a visit to Tobermory, Ontario though, PM me and plead your case (there are many orchids to be seen there in the two national parks). I wish I could go back again and catch the Cyp. reginae soon too, but it’s not going to happen this year—it was a 16 hour drive sandwiched between visiting friends and family in Michigan. Luckily I got lots of references for painting this time…exposed a couple rolls for arietinum alone.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 6, 2007)

They are great! Keep it a secret, but maybe let someone in conservation know their location, just in case.


----------

